# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area) طلبات : شاشة البيضء c5212i

## youcef47300

اريد حل حل لشاشة البيضء c5212i

----------

